# Persian: Don't be so violent with him.



## seitt

Greetings,

Today on an Iran TV serial a man was extremely angry with another man when a friend told him what this other man had done and started saying what terrible things he was going to do to him. One of them was “تیکّه تیکّش میکنم”.

His friend tried to restrain him and said something like “Don't be so violent with him.”

It sounded like “جراییش نکنه” (jerāyish nakone), but please ignore if unhelpful.

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## IMANAKBARI

seitt said:


> It sounded like “جراییش نکنه” (jerāyish nakone),
> 
> Simon



huumm..  I have realy any idea.
Help us friends !


----------



## SamiraFrancophile

IMANAKBARI said:


> huumm..  I have realy any idea.
> Help us friends !



May be he said "جر و واجرش نكنه!0" . It could be possible, huh?


----------



## searcher123

SamiraFrancophile said:


> May be he said "جر و واجرش نكنه!0" . It could be possible, huh?


I think so too.
منم همين فكرو مي‌كنم


----------



## IMANAKBARI

SamiraFrancophile said:


> May be he said "جر و واجرش نكنه!0" . It could be possible, huh?




والله منم اولش به این اصطلاح فکرم رفت ولی گفتم چنین چیزی تو تلوزیون گفته نمیشه
اما وقتی بیشترفکر میکنم میبینم غیر ممکنم نیست

ممنون دوستان از کمکنون


----------



## SamiraFrancophile

imanakbari said:


> والا منم اولش به این اصطلاح فکرم رفت ولی گفتم چنین چیزی تو تلوزیون گفته نمیشه
> اما وقتی بیشترفکر میکنم میبینم غیر ممکنم نیست
> :d
> ممنون دوستان از کمکنون




اتفاقاً آقاي اكبري، من برعكس چون تو تلويزيون شنيده شده بود، فكر كردم ميتونه اين اصطلاح باشه:d


----------



## IMANAKBARI

SamiraFrancophile said:


> اتفاقاً آقاي اكبري، من برعكس چون تو تلويزيون شنيده شده بود، فكر كردم ميتونه اين اصطلاح باشه:d


 
آخه می دونید تلوزیون ما اصولا چنین الفاظی رو به کار نمی بره و اگر گفته شده, به خصوص اینکه در مورد یک شخص و انسان به کار رفته یک جور تابو شکنی کرده
​


----------



## seitt

Thank you all so much, a truly excellent solution.


> "جر و واجرش نكنه!ا"


Please may I check the exact pronunciation of this with you?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

seitt said:


> Thank you all so much, a truly excellent solution.
> 
> Please may I check the exact pronunciation of this with you?



Jer va jeresh Nakon-e !!


----------



## darush

سلام 
شاید اون کلمه "جَری کردن" به معنیِ "تحریک کردن" یا "بیشتر عصبانی کردن" بوده
جریش نکنه​


----------



## IMANAKBARI

darush said:


> سلام
> شاید اون کلمه "جَری کردن" به معنیِ "تحریک کردن" یا "بیشتر عصبانی کردن" بوده
> جریش نکنه​


 

 احسنت به این دقت
به نظرمن میتونه به احتمال زیاد این بوده باشه

​Jarish Nakon-e


----------



## searcher123

darush said:


> سلام
> شاید اون کلمه "جَری کردن" به معنیِ "تحریک کردن" یا "بیشتر عصبانی کردن" بوده
> جریش نکنه​


Salam
I don't think so. Because جريش نكنه is no so common in colloquial. Also the meaning of "don't be so violent with him" is so far of "جريش نكنه". Albeit maybe the translation was a bad translation too.


----------



## darush

پست 5000 رو به آقا مرتضی تبریک میگم. ما در یک اقدام دسته جمعی تصمیم گرفتیم که به شما تبریک بگیم. برای اطلاع شما
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2586264​


----------



## seitt

> پست 5000 رو به آقا مرتضی تبریک میگم. ما در یک اقدام دسته جمعی تصمیم گرفتیم که به شما تبریک بگیم. برای اطلاع شما​


Hear, hear!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hear,_hear



> Jer va jeresh Nakon-e !!


Is this the same word as جرواجر (jervājer), by any chance? Apparently it's the same as پاره پاره (tattered and torn).


----------



## darush

IMANAKBARI said:


> احسنت به این دقت
> به نظرمن میتونه به احتمال زیاد این بوده باشه
> 
> ​Jarish Nakon-e


خواهش می کنم​


----------



## darush

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hear,_hear


خیلی ممنون، لینک خوبی بود مخصوصا لطیفه ی آخرش
​


> Is this the same word as جرواجر (jervājer), by any chance? Apparently it's the same as پاره پاره (tattered and torn).


بله همون معنیِ پاره پاره رو میده، البته یک اصطلاحِ کاملا عامیانه و نه چندان پسندیده(مودبانه)ا​


----------



## seitt

خیلی ممنون!


----------



## SamiraFrancophile

با توجه به توضيحات آقاي اكبري در مورد الفاظ تابو در تلويزيون ايران، من هم فكر ميكنم كه نظر آقا داريوش خيلي محتمل مي‌تونه باشه.0


----------

